# Fit für Ivy-Bridge: Die 26 besten CPU-Kühler in der Testübersicht



## PCGH-Redaktion (22. März 2012)

*Fit für Ivy-Bridge: Die 26 besten CPU-Kühler in der Testübersicht*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Fit für Ivy-Bridge: Die 26 besten CPU-Kühler in der Testübersicht gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Fit für Ivy-Bridge: Die 26 besten CPU-Kühler in der Testübersicht


----------



## Gamiac (22. März 2012)

*Fit für Ivy-Bridge: Die 26 besten CPU-Kühler in der Testübersicht*

Ihr wollt mich verarschen oder ?
Kein Megahalem unter den ersten 25 !


----------



## dustyjerk (22. März 2012)

*AW: Fit für Ivy-Bridge: Die 26 besten CPU-Kühler in der Testübersicht*

Also auf meinen zukünftigen i5-3570K kommt ein Noctua NH-C12P, auch wenn er nicht in der Liste steht, aber der ist eben schon da


----------



## facehugger (22. März 2012)

*AW: Fit für Ivy-Bridge: Die 26 besten CPU-Kühler in der Testübersicht*

Der Thermalright Macho bleibt für mich die P/L-Sau

Gruß


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. März 2012)

*AW: Fit für Ivy-Bridge: Die 26 besten CPU-Kühler in der Testübersicht*

In den meisten Fällen wohl jammern auf hohem Niveau. Hatte selbst den Mugen III, einen Xigmatek der nicht in der Liste steht und den Macho. Die Unterschiede waren eher marginal wenn das Gehäuse eine gute Belüftung hat.


----------



## Kondar (22. März 2012)

*AW: Fit für Ivy-Bridge: Die 26 besten CPU-Kühler in der Testübersicht*



dustyjerk schrieb:


> Also auf meinen zukünftigen i5-3570K kommt ein Noctua NH-C12P, auch wenn er nicht in der Liste steht, aber der ist eben schon da


 
Mein Noctua ist nun auch schon in die Jahre gekommen (glaube war ursprünglich für den Intel E8400) aber klappt auch heute noch mit nem i7 2600 perfekt (=> kühl & leise).

@PCG-H
* Ich würde mich freuen wenn *mehr *über Grafikkartenkühler mehr berichtet würde.
CPU Kühler sind nicht schwer zu montieren und schon seit Jahren gibt es da keine Probleme mehr; im großen Gegensatz zu
VGA Kühler. Sei es die Anzahl der Slots die die Karte inc. Kühler braucht, das die Karte zu lang / zu schwer wird oder das irgendein Bauteil nicht richtig / gut genug gekühlt wird.
* Auch braucht man nicht duzende mal die Referenzmodelle der Grafikkarten in der Übersichtstabelle im Heftende.


----------



## FreezerX (22. März 2012)

*AW: Fit für Ivy-Bridge: Die 26 besten CPU-Kühler in der Testübersicht*

So viele kühler liegen bei 0,1 bis 0,2 sone bei 46 bis 48°C. Damit ist die Kühlerwahl so leicht wie noch nie. 
Heute sind mit weit über 100W verbrauchenden Grafikkarten die Teile, bei der am sorgfältigsten auf Lautstärke zu achten ist.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. März 2012)

*AW: Fit für Ivy-Bridge: Die 26 besten CPU-Kühler in der Testübersicht*



Kondar schrieb:


> Mein Noctua ist nun auch schon in die Jahre gekommen (glaube war ursprünglich für den Intel E8400) aber klappt auch heute noch mit nem i7 2600 perfekt (=> kühl & leise).
> 
> @PCG-H
> * Ich würde mich freuen wenn *mehr *über Grafikkartenkühler mehr berichtet würde.
> ...



Einen CPU Kühler muss man so oder so montieren. Bei einer Grafikkarte ist mir leises ab Werk wichtiger anstatt ein einen teuren Extrakühler kaufen zu müssen. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema und hier nicht unbedingt passend.


----------



## david430 (22. März 2012)

*AW: Fit für Ivy-Bridge: Die 26 besten CPU-Kühler in der Testübersicht*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Einen CPU Kühler muss man so oder so montieren. Bei einer Grafikkarte ist mir leises ab Werk wichtiger anstatt ein einen teuren Extrakühler kaufen zu müssen. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema und hier nicht unbedingt passend.


 
naja leise ab werk ist halt so ne sache, wann bekommt man das mal? hatte in meinem damaligen cube nen 2500K mit einem H60 und 2 noiseblockern und einem enermax 80+ gold netzteil. manchmal hatte ich die befürchtung, mist, warum der pc abgestürzt, dann hab ich gesehen, der läuft ja noch, ist aber soo verdammt leise. dann kam ne grafikkarte rein und aus war es mit der ruhe. eine 560 Ti mit dem kühler, der eigentlich als sehr leise ausgeschrieben wurde. vormontierte kühler und leise ist nur in gewissem maße möglich, weil die hersteller dann immer irgendwie geizen,... einen grafikkartenkühler test parcour fände ich wirklich viel interessanter, die stromaufnahme von prozessoren geht doch sowieso immer weiter zurück, bis auf ein paar ausreißer im extreme bereich und die benutzen dann sowieso meist wasserkühlung. was mich auch reizen würde, wäre alternative konzepte, den stockkühler effektiv umbauen, dass er gute leistungen vollbringt.^^ hatte das schon des öfteren versucht, aber irgendwie waren die scheinbar nicht auf langsam drehende lüfter ausgelegt.


----------



## Supeq (22. März 2012)

*AW: Fit für Ivy-Bridge: Die 26 besten CPU-Kühler in der Testübersicht*

nm          ^


----------



## Kyoss (22. März 2012)

*AW: Fit für Ivy-Bridge: Die 26 besten CPU-Kühler in der Testübersicht*

Ich verwende aktuell den Thermalright Venomous X mit einem 120er Noiseblocker BlackSilent PRO und bin damit total zufrieden. Den werde ich weiterverwenden!


----------



## qwerqwer99 (22. März 2012)

*AW: Fit für Ivy-Bridge: Die 26 besten CPU-Kühler in der Testübersicht*

Vielen Dank für die Übersicht, aber das ganze in einer Tabelle in Kombination mit den aktuellen Preise wäre wesentlich übersichtlicher. So ist ein schneller Vergleich nicht möglich.


----------



## Rail (22. März 2012)

*AW: Fit für Ivy-Bridge: Die 26 besten CPU-Kühler in der Testübersicht*

wow 30 Kühler innerhalb von 2,5x bis 2,2x langsam erinnert ihr mich an die car hifi Zeitschrift mit ihren aberwitzigen Testergebnissen... eine Nachkommastelle reicht doch.


----------



## Research (22. März 2012)

*AW: Fit für Ivy-Bridge: Die 26 besten CPU-Kühler in der Testübersicht*



facehugger schrieb:


> Der Thermalright Macho bleibt für mich die P/L-Sau
> 
> Gruß


 
Falsch. ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal Deepcool IceEdge 400 NI für 9,99€.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (22. März 2012)

*AW: Fit für Ivy-Bridge: Die 26 besten CPU-Kühler in der Testübersicht*



Research schrieb:


> Falsch. ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal Deepcool IceEdge 400 NI für 9,99€.


 
Nö, ein 92mm Lüfter ist hier vielen zu wenig...
Wobei ich von der P/L den Scythe Mine 2 auch ziemlich gut finde (meiner hat 19,99€ neu gekostet).
News, Tests, Downloads und Forum zu PC, Computer und Spielen - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE


----------



## Cuddleman (22. März 2012)

*AW: Fit für Ivy-Bridge: Die 26 besten CPU-Kühler in der Testübersicht*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> In den meisten Fällen wohl jammern auf hohem Niveau. Hatte selbst den Mugen III, einen Xigmatek der nicht in der Liste steht und den Macho. Die Unterschiede waren eher marginal wenn das Gehäuse eine gute Belüftung hat.


 
Schon schön, das es auch mal einer ausspricht, das ein CPU-Kühler, der im eigenen Luftstau wirbelt, auch nicht vernünftig Kühlen kann, vorallem mit angenehmer Geräuschkulisse.

Hier sprichts für sich selbst , werter Fabian. (siehe Textzitat)
---------------------?---??----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
"Daher haben wir für uns Sie noch einmal durch 70 aktuelle Tests von CPU-Kühlern aus der PCGH-Printausgabe gearbeitet und die 26 besten Modelle mit Ivy-Bridge-Unterstützung in der Bildergalerie mit den Kriterien Leistung, Lautstärke und Wertung aufgelistet."


----------



## facehugger (22. März 2012)

*AW: Fit für Ivy-Bridge: Die 26 besten CPU-Kühler in der Testübersicht*



Research schrieb:


> Falsch. ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal Deepcool IceEdge 400 NI für 9,99€.


Der Kleene ist zwar ganz ok, kann aber von der Leistung niemals mithalten... zudem ist das ein ZackZack-Angebot, was nur sehr begrenzt verfügbar ist Außerdem sind bei potenten Luftkühlern längst 120/140mm-Propeller angesagt...

Gruß


----------



## ich558 (22. März 2012)

*AW: Fit für Ivy-Bridge: Die 26 besten CPU-Kühler in der Testübersicht*

All diese Kühler passen aber auch auf die Sandys oder? Sind ja immer noch die selben Sockel wenn ich mich nicht täusche.


----------



## Seabound (22. März 2012)

*AW: Fit für Ivy-Bridge: Die 26 besten CPU-Kühler in der Testübersicht*

Wirds denn irgend ne Möglichkeit geben, meinen  Groß´Clockner mit AM2+ Anbindung auf die IVY-Boards draufzubauen (mit Ausnahme von Unmengen von Klebeband)? Ich würd den gerne behalten.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. März 2012)

*AW: Fit für Ivy-Bridge: Die 26 besten CPU-Kühler in der Testübersicht*

Der Sockel ist immer noch S 1155. 
Mal EKL anschreiben ob die ein Umbaukit anbieten, oder hier mal versuchen eine S. 1155 Befestigung zu bekommen von einem AMD User


----------



## Seabound (22. März 2012)

*AW: Fit für Ivy-Bridge: Die 26 besten CPU-Kühler in der Testübersicht*

Das würde gehen? Ich hab kein Plan von sowas?!? Ein Kit von EKL wäre natürlich cool!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. März 2012)

*AW: Fit für Ivy-Bridge: Die 26 besten CPU-Kühler in der Testübersicht*



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Das würde gehen? Ich hab kein Plan von sowas?!? Ein Kit von EKL wäre natürlich cool!



Mal eben geschaut, gibt es leider nicht nur den Kühler Rev. B


----------



## Seabound (22. März 2012)

*AW: Fit für Ivy-Bridge: Die 26 besten CPU-Kühler in der Testübersicht*

Och menno. Vielleicht kommt ja noch was...

Dann wirds vielleicht doch ein Triglav oder ein Himalaya.


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. März 2012)

*AW: Fit für Ivy-Bridge: Die 26 besten CPU-Kühler in der Testübersicht*

Ich glaub in mein nächstes System kommt eher sowas wie ein *Phanteks PH-TC14PE 
*


----------



## Westcoast (24. März 2012)

*AW: Fit für Ivy-Bridge: Die 26 besten CPU-Kühler in der Testübersicht*

für ivybridge würde ich persönlich den thermalright archon rev.A nehmen, der nimmt nicht soviel platz weg und ist von der kühlleistung oben mit dabei.
hoffe ich werde nicht wieder schwach, wenn der 3570K erscheint und ich bis haswell sockel 1150 aushalte grins.


----------



## blackout24 (24. März 2012)

*AW: Fit für Ivy-Bridge: Die 26 besten CPU-Kühler in der Testübersicht*

Nur Gott weiß, warum der NH-D14 nicht in der Liste auftaucht.


----------



## toxic27 (24. September 2012)

*AW: Fit für Ivy-Bridge: Die 26 besten CPU-Kühler in der Testübersicht*

LOL ? Prolimatech Megahalems und sonst nix wird mehr verbaut,2 Lüfter drauf und der "ownt" jede CPU bis dato


----------



## ct5010 (24. September 2012)

*AW: Fit für Ivy-Bridge: Die 26 besten CPU-Kühler in der Testübersicht*

Der Super Mega ist doch besser


----------

